# Problem overcloking



## tec9warrior (Apr 3, 2009)

Heloo!
I have a problem with the overclock after i changed my video card.Before i changed my old video card (1950 pro) i had my E4300 overclocked at 2.7 Ghz without any problems.After i both my new video card 9600Gt i can`t overclock my cpu because it freezes at windows start up or when i star a game.
Please help me.
Ps. I have a 450 W Delux psu.


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

I don't think you have enough power. The 9600GT requires 400W by itself, then there's everything else like the CPU.


----------



## raptorkid (Jun 17, 2008)

Um, I don't think a 9600gt uses 400w by itself. the 4870X2 draws something in that area, from what I remember... 

However, I agree that the problem could well be the power supply...


----------

